# Hi…225 coupe votex.



## Jakeuknc30 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi all,

ive just bought a 2002 225 from a friends farther (stood for 18 months) believe it to have the votex kit. Looking forward to being a member.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Jakeuknc30 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ive just bought a 2002 225 from a friends farther (stood for 18 months) believe it to have the votex kit. Looking forward to being a member.
> View attachment 476983





Jakeuknc30 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ive just bought a 2002 225 from a friends farther (stood for 18 months) believe it to have the votex kit. Looking forward to being a member.
> View attachment 476983


Votex kit looks great Jake, nice find.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😃


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, have'nt seen a votex kitted TT for years.


----------



## Jakeuknc30 (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you, hopefully be back from the garage today after fixing some little problems. I had never heard off the votex kit but I really like it. Had many modified cars over the years but the wife says I’m to old now!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I’m 56 and still modding my cars


----------



## Jakeuknc30 (Sep 21, 2021)

I do like that, very nice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

Jakeuknc30 said:


> Thank you, hopefully be back from the garage today after fixing some little problems. I had never heard off the votex kit but I really like it. *Had many modified cars over the years but the wife says I’m to old now!!*


We will NEVER be too old to modify our cars! It is the life we choose!
Either modding to slightly enhance the original or to add more power or improve handling, it is the enjoyment of doing it or just being a part of this TT community that keeps me going.

Remember: more power is more faster, is more better!


----------

